

The Truth About Lisp - parenthesis
http://www.secretgeek.net/lisp_truth.asp

======
asdflkj
When will stuff like this stop passing for humor? You can take any set of
facts, grossly exaggerate it, and then deadpan it. You could probably write a
program to do it for you.

~~~
jmzachary
Hopefully, never. It was funny. If you're a Lisper who is offended, you are
taking yourself way too seriously.

------
cduan
<http://xkcd.com/224/>

~~~
bayareaguy
My god! It's full of 'car's!

~~~
wallflower
+1 for Starchild reference. I saw 2001 again recently. Amazing work. I still
don't claim to understand it. But it makes you think.

------
trekker7
hahah this takes the cake: "Paul Graham originally wrote reddit, in lisp, on
the back of a napkin while he was waiting for a coffee. it was so powerful
that it had to be rewritten in python just so that ordinary computers could
understand it."

~~~
koolmoe
s/had to be rewritten/rewrote itself/

would be funnier.

------
tjr
Um, ok. Heh.

